# Times Quartz/electronic?



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A while back I posted a topic asking for advice on a Timex that looked to me like it was an Electronic. Our resident experts politely advised that I was being silly and that it was just a plain early quartz.

Well at the risk of further embarrassment from my lack of knowlege, i'm at it again.

This arrived today, sold as a Timex Quartz; not surprising given that's exactly what it says on the face. It came with a backset Electronic so was kind of an incidental as far as I was concerned when bidding.










However I noticed the second hand was running at 1/3 second increments and it was emitting a very unquartz like tick.

So I opened the back and found this :










Definitely a hairspring this time, says Electronic at 12 o'clock on the movement.

No numbers on caseback. Face says Taiwan 97860 06477

So, Electronic, Quartz or hybrid? Bill? Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robin S said:


> So, Electronic, Quartz or hybrid? Bill? Paul?


All three :lol:

Timex are one of the few companies that made quartz controlled balance wheel movements....not sure what Model number that is though; Bill or Knut will know.

My Model (Calibre) 63 below is the same principle but but not the same as yours.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

As you noticed, and Paul mentioned, what you have is a quartz controlled balance wheel Timex. Yours is a #64 movement and is a 1977. The reason for the electronic on the movement is that it uses the same mechanical parts as the electronic but has the circuit board with a quartz oscillator to contol the regulation. As long as the mechanical regulation is close the quartz oscillator is supposed to keep it in correct beat.

I believe you read the first numbers incorrectly and it should be 97850 as 97860 was a gold tone case. BTW it sold for $44.95 when new and had a black leather strap.

Bill D


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Paul and Bill. I knew I could rely on you.

Bill, you are (of course) completely correct about me misreading the number on the watch face. 

I've put a black strap on it and will fit a new crystal.


----------

